# got a question bout a kaw mule 3010



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

i got one and it wont idle. where is the air/fuel mixture screw to idle it up. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

anybody know anything about a 3010 mule.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

If your wanting to idle it up the a/f screw will not do that. There should be an idle screw on the carb. Trace the linkage from the throttle to carb, and there may be a screw to set the idle. Ive never tinkered on one so atleast its a start and free bump.


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any luck?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

